# ***CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS***



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

DON'T HESITATE TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF YOUR CAR CLUB DISCOUNT WITH COOL CARS/CCE!!! ALL YOU NEED TO DO IS SEND ME A LIST OF THE CAR CLUB MEMBERS AND PICTURES OF THEIR RIDES!!!
YOU CAN SEND THE INFO TO: [email protected] OR PM HERE. IF YOU HAVE ANY QUESTIONS PLEASE CALL 1-888-266-5969 EXT. 405 :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*We want to welcome "SOMOS UNO" Car Club in TN!!!*_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ATTENTION!!!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome "Dieing Breed Car Club" in Floria!!! Let me know on that kit Dan


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*COOL CARS /CCE WANTS TO WELCOME: 'USO C.C." "LOW CLASSICS C.C." & "DEDICATION C.C." NOW YOU CAN TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE DISCOUNT AND THE GREAT SPECIALS WE OFFER  THANKS AND LET ME KNOW IF YOU NEED ANYTHING OR HAVE QUESTIONS!!!​*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Antoher Car Club just joined "BOULEVARD TIMES C.C." in Des Moines, IA. *
*Thanks again and let me know when your ready to put your first order and get the discount!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Welcome "URBAN LEGENDS C.C." in Maryland!!! Thanks and let me know if you need anything 
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*TTT*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Luxurious C.C. (Chicago,IL) .....​​​
Welcome 2 the CCE Car Club Discount Program:thumbsup:​

​









*Let me know if u guys need anything....I'll be happy to help you**. TTYL guys **

Norma*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*May 2012 News Letter!!!*








*If you will like to sign up and receive our Monthly News Letter click on the link below* 
http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

NEWTOWN C.C. (Chicago,IL) .....:biggrin:​


Welcome 2 the CCE Car Club Discount Program:thumbsup:​


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

CCE_GiRL said:


> NEWTOWN C.C. (Chicago,IL) .....:biggrin:​
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome 2 the CCE Car Club Discount Program:thumbsup:​


:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

BIG BOPPER said:


> :thumbsup:


*
Hey... What's Up? I didn't know u had a account here  Well u know where to find me...lol  ttyl *


----------



## BIG BOPPER (Apr 21, 2010)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> Hey... What's Up? I didn't know u had a account here  Well u know where to find me...lol  ttyl *


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Back in-stock!!!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Look at what we just got in!!!








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Lowrider Style C.C. (Louisville,KY) .....:biggrin:​
Welcome 2 the CCE Car Club Discount Program:thumbsup:​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*SWIFT TEXAS!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*CARNALES CAR CLUB!!! BAY AREA *_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*DID YOU KNOW WE ALSO HAVE BLACK HYDRAULIC TANKS AVAILABLE??? THEY ARE ONLY $19.95ea.*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*DID YOU KNOW WE ALSO HAVE BLACK HYDRAULIC TANKS AVAILABLE??? 
THEY ARE ONLY $19.95ea.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*If you haven't signed up to receive our newsletters yet, 
sign up here TODAY!!!:thumbsup:​
*
*http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*1-2 Day Shipping for most of the US!!!
*http://www.coolcars.org/map.htm


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Its about that time again!!! *ShowFest*in Tunica, MS. If anyone needs any air or hydraulic parts and would like to save on shipping let us know! Anything from fittings to full kits!!!​Look for the *COOL CARS* booth!!!​​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Some of our staff will be leaving Friday Morning, let us know if you need anything and will like to save on shipping!!!*

[url]http://www.showfest.com/

[/URL]


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

How much for a street motor shipped to Gulfport MS I'm getting ready for Scrapin the Coast here In biloxi in June


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

How much for a street motor shipped to Gulfport MS I'm getting ready for Scrapin the Coast here In biloxi in June


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> How much for a street motor shipped to Gulfport MS I'm getting ready for Scrapin the Coast here In biloxi in June


*They are $89.95 each plus about $20.00 on shipping. We will be having a booth this weekends at Showfest Car Show. In case your going if you want to save on shipping you can pre-pay it and we will take it over for you at no cost  let me know!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*MAY-JUNE SPECIALS!!!*_
























*Let me know if you have any questions, ERIKA!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*TTT*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*COOL CARS ENGINEERING getting ready to head out for ShowFest in Tunica, MS!! Stop by the booth tomorrow to check out this truck n' for some Killer Deals on hydraulic and air parts from Cce Hydraulics.... Tell them Norma sent you ​

**
Also.... JOSH will be shooting the show coverage for Tuckinlow magazine!!! =] Have a great time :thumbsup:








*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*VIAIR COMPRESSORS!!! THE BEST ONES IN THE MARKET!!!*_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Hope everyone has a safe and happy Memorial Day weekend.!!!!  Whether you are headed to a Car Show, Pool party, Picnic or Camping trip…… remember that Memorial Day Weekend is a time to have double celebration…… a chance to hang out with family and friends…... But more importantly time to remember and honor those who risked their lives to protect us and our country!
THANK YOU! 








 Please be safe!!!! ♥ Norma


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't forget about our Monthly Specials!!!

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at
Email: [email protected] ​

Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407​


























​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*GM EVERYBODY!!! Hope u all have a great week!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*Another BIG ORDER going out *__*
Thanks to our New Distributor!!!
*_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_Don't forget about our specials!!! They are good until June 30th._


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*LOOKING FOR ANY OF THESE BRANDS?
**WE GOT THEM!!! CALL OR COME IN THE STORE TO MAKE YOUR ORDER TODAY!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*COOL CARS / CCE HYDRAULICS wants to welcome all the car clubs that have recently open the C.C. Account with us!!! 
If you have questions pm me here or send me an e-mail to [email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

We have VOGUES in-stock and ready to ship!!!! 
​













We offer tires for both heavy and light vehicles...We carry all major tire brands.

​


*** We also offer drop ship services for ur convenience ***​

​













Give me a call 1888-266-5969 x 407​


Norma ​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Relentless C.C. Chapter in Louisville. Derby City!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*#9 GEARS*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Welcome and thanks to all the new car clubs for joining the CAR CLUB DISCOUNT program!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*TTT*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Scrapin' the Coast was a success! 
Thanks to everyone who stopped by the booth!!:thumbsup:​

Here's a picture of our Hijacker Truck "Flashback" at the show


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*STREET MOTORS AVAILABLE IN THE STORE *
*ONLY $89.95*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*GOOD MORNING!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

We'll be Closed on Wednesday July 4th 2012 . 
We will reopen the next business day with normal hours.​​​

​​Have a safe and happy 4th of july everyone. 
I hope everyone enjoys our Independence Day!! ​​​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*At the "Scrapin The Coast" 2012 Show!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

July Newsletter....
Congrats Jose R Gutierrez from Rollerz Only C.C. 
​







for being selected as "Set-Up of the Month"!!! ​:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

65 Impala Convertible with a 10-5200 kit with an extra Viair 380 added, 2 switches, Upgraded to Square D pressure switch, and Slam Specialties Airbags. Also features our front CCF11300 Front Air bag Brackets, and CCF21300 Rear Air Bag Brackets! 

The Vehicle Specific Air Kit for the 65-70 Impala Starts at $1260 shipped, Thats a 3/8 Kit with 8 3/8" SMC valves, Viair 444 Compressor, and all brass DOT fittings, AND front and rear brackets! Dont be fooled into buying a 4 valve kit! 










​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Please look at the notes above.... n' Feel free to call me if you have any questions 

2 Pump Street Edition Kit consists of:
2- CCE Street Edition Pumps **Black tank**	
2- 8" Competition Cylinders (pair)
2- CCE Dual Dump Assembly	
1- 10 Switches & cable
2- #6 15ft. Hose	
2- Donuts (pair)
1- #6 4ft. Hose 
2- Standard Cups (pair)
1- #6 3ft. Hose 
6- Solenoids

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...16537.100003999147704&type=1&relevant_count=1​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*T T T*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

'65 Impala Convertible


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*A lot of people don't know this but We also specialize in AIR SUSPENSION, we carry over 16 different kit to choose from.!!!!We have a large selection of custom / aftermarket brackets for almost any vehicle out there. :]

So.... We have created a NEW PAGE dedicated to all your AIR SUSPENSION NEEDS!!! ​

https://www.facebook.com/CoolCarsEngineering

Hit the "LIKE" Button & Share.... Gracias ​*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

$20.00 each or 3 for $50.00


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Have a great Friday, everyone!!!​*:biggrin:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Look at this beauty!!! 
It features our AIR RIDE KIT 11-7238 Front & Back!!!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

This kit is still on sale for only $949.00 & FREE SHIPPING!!! Don't wait too long to order it  
Store hours: 9:00am- 6:00pm (Eastern Time) MONDAY - FRIDAY​
Phone #: 1-888-266-5969 Ext. 405
E-mail: [email protected]oolcars.org​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

CCE EQUIPPED.!!!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*A little technical info on our cylinders... *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*Come & Support!!!*_:biggrin: DATE IS AUGUST 25th 2012


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Check out our customer Rudy from Lowrider Connection!!! 
http://www.speedtv.com/video/tv-shows/hard-parts/*


----------



## KEEKA (Nov 4, 2006)

*SUNDAY SEPT 2, 2012 LOW 4 LIFE 16TH ANNUAL FALL SLAM
CAR/TRUCK HOP $1000 (CASH PRIZE) (with 3 or more paid entries)
TOP 50 CAR/TRUCK TOP 10 BIKE
SAGINAW MI NEED MORE INFO PM OR CALL (989)529-3998






*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*2013 Calendar!!!*


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

_LETS DO THIS TTMFT!!!!! __TOMARROW ITS GOING DOWN IN THE CITY OF MORENO VALLEY,CA. COME ON OUT FOR A EXCITING DAY N 1 TO REMEBER. THEN SHOOT OFF TO LEGIONS BIKE SHOW THE NEXT DAY. TTT_


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Jason Caranto's Cadillac features our 2 pump Turbine Kit!!!
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Wishing all of you guys a great weekend!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*TEAM CCE HYDRAULICS BABY.!! *:biggrin:
*Keep up the good work Bruce *:thumbsup:*
Photo Courtesy of https://www.facebook.com/Wife.EPhotos
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Get in early on the new shirt design!, Pre Order ends This week!, if you want larger sizes you have to get in on this pre order, we will NOT be stocking any size larger than 3XL! so if u need a 4XL or bigger..... have to act now! these shirts during the pre order are $20 shipped!, after the preorder ends they are $25 shipped! They only come in black! call us today to order..... 
Call me 1888266-5969 x 407 Norma


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*​*This kit is still on sale for only $949.00 & FREE SHIPPING!!! Don't wait too long to order it  
Store hours: 9:00am- 6:00pm (Eastern Time) MONDAY - FRIDAY

Phone #: 1-888-266-5969 Ext. 405
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Hanging out at BoboFit Car Show this past weekend!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Check out ur NEW Switch Plates !!! :biggrin:
Call NOW To Order! 1888-266-5969 x 407 
 ★ ☆ ✰ Norma Cce ★ ☆ ✰


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Another installed done by our Customer **Rudy**. If your in the Northeast area and want to get a hydraulic installation or just buy some parts this is the guy you need to call 484-538-1717*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Have lots of fun & enjoy the 3 day weekend!!!*
From CCE FAMILY


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Working on some Universal Air Struts!!! 
Call for pricing* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*VIAIR 444C DUAL PACKS ON SPECIAL!!! 
CALL FOR DETAILS 888-266-5969 
or e-mail to [email protected]
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Picture taken at "Heritage Car Show" 
this past weekend!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Look what I got...NEW Shirts!!! **:biggrin: They look freaking awesome! :thumbsup:The New Shirts are available from SMALL to 3XL for $25 shipped!! 
They only come in black! Call us today to order...
1888-266-5969 x 407  Norma







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*New Design T-Shirts!!!
Size: S,M,L,XL,2XL,3XL (a few 4XL) 
Price: $25.00 (shipping included)
Call: 888-266-5969 *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*So who’s going to the NOPI Nationals???? 
Make sure to come out and visit TEAM CCE at the NOPI NATIONALS on the weekend of September 22,23 2012!!! *
*** Make sure to take pictures of TEAM CCE **
for our NEXT GIVEAWAY!
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Don't forget about our








​**We are offering a KiLLer DeaL on our 444c Viair DUAL PACKS! 
Want to know the price..??? :] Shhh! It's a secret..... 
PRICE TOO LOW TO ADVERTISE!!
​**Call me or feel free to contact me at 
[email protected] 

Phone: 1888-266-5969 x 407







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*ttt *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Just letting you know!!!*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*If you would like to be added to our **Waiting/Call List for the GOLD MARZOCCHIS** or receive notices in another way, Feel free to contact me 1888-266-5969 
ext **407** / **[email protected] *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Thanks to everyone who called/email yesterday!

Remember, being on a Waiting List DOES NOT guarantee you a MARZOCCHI gear, the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a New Marzocchi is by PREORDERING. All pre-order will be going out within the first week , and if become available, those on the Wait List will be called**

If you would like to be added to our Waiting/Call, PLEASE CONTACT ME ** 1888-266-5969X 407! **[email protected]***


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*IF IT'S NOT STAMPED MARZOCCHI, GUESS WHAT? IT'S NOT!!! *
*COOL CARS IS THE ONLY USA DISTRIBUTOR FOR THESE GEARS  
CALL FOR PRICE & INFORMATION 1-888-266-5969 EXT. 405 
OR E-MAIL TO [email protected]*







​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*WELCOME TO THE CAR CLUB DISCOUNT PROGRAM *
*3rd COAST RIDERS (TX)*









*Please fell free to contact me for any questions or pricing* :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Our COOL CARS TEAM will be going to the Nopi Nationals this weekend!!! *
*If you go to the show don't forget to stop by our booth*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*Team CCE/HIJACKER Clint, Chris & Donnie!!!*_







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*TEAM CCE/HIJACKER was at this past weekend's Nopi Show. 
**Show coverage coming soon!!! *:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Let's start this morning with a picture of Mr. Pinky .....TEAM CCE Reppin' this past weekend at the SOUTHSIDE CRUISERS Show in Chicago *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*hELLO Everyone.... I have another Kit on Sale!!! :] 
3/8 FBSS Air kit w/ MANIFOLD BLOCKS & 5G. Silver tank 
$999 FREE SHIPPING!!! 
Call 1888-266-5969 x norma**
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*WELCOME TO THE CAR CLUB DISCOUNT PROGRAM*
*"UNIDOZ CAR CLUB"
*​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT *
*It's Friday*:cheesy:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*3/8 FRONT & BACK FAST BAG KIT 
w/New Manifold & FB Panel w/Paddle Switches 
ONLY $799! :wow:
norma@coolcars.org or 1888-266-5969 x 407
*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS... Pete for being selected as our 
"CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH"!!! 
**
Well deserved!!! Thanks for ur Support!!! .
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*CHECK THIS OUT!!! MY CUSTOMER PEDRO @ CORONADO CUSTOMS HAS BRAND NEW COMP. MOTORS FOR SALE. CALL OR TEXT HIM FOR PRICING (928) 580-8196*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*UPDATE: If you would like to be added to our Waiting/Call List, 
PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 NORMA** 
[email protected]

*** Remember, being on a Waiting List DOES NOT guarantee you a MARZOCCHI gear, the ONLY way to GUARANTEE a New Marzocchi is by PREORDERING. All pre-order will be going out within the first week , and if become available, those on the Wait List will be called***

*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*In Addition to our Hydro Dipped Kits, Now we offer Pin Striped Kits!!
We can custom make them whatever color you want.*​*** NEW 2 Pump Pin Striped Kit $999 ****​*Call 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma Cce.
*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

October is Full of Specials here at CCE!!! :thumbsup:

- 480c Viair DUAL pack <------ too low to advertise / call 4 pricing
- 2 Pump "Hydro dipped" Kit $999 <-----FREE SHIPPING !!! 
- 3/8 Front & Back Air Kit $799  <----------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 3/8 FBSS Air Kit $999 <-----------------------FREE SHIPPING !!!
- 2 Pump Pinstriped Kit $999 <--------------FREE SHIPPING !!!
 
These prices are good through Wednesday October 31th Only, so don't miss these great deals!!!! 
Call me at 1888-266-5969 x 407Norma 

 

You can check All our Special here.... 

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.111816882294949.16537.100003999147704&type=3​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*DON'T FORGET ABOUT OUR PIN STRIPED TANKS!!!







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*TGIF.!!!! Check out this Beautiful 65' Impala from ROLLERZ ONLY Poland!!!**:biggrin:Remember ....You can check all our OCTOBER SPECIALS here https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?...9147704&type=3

Feel free to call me.... 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma:biggrin:








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

ttt :thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Where's all the car club ppl at??? We have set up a lot of car clubs but I know there's thousands more out there... Please feel free to call me or message me on regards to the CAR CLUB DISCOUNTS we offer!!! *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*My homie from **Still Low showin me some Love!







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*

The wait is over!!!!! Get an early heads-up on our **Limited-Edition GOLD Marzocchi gears**!!! Be one of the 1st to own our GOLD limited edition gears..... **SAME DESIGN , DIFFERENT LOOK!*:thumbsup:

*These limited edition MARZOCCHIS will be available on First-come , First-serve basis.....Once they're gone they're gone!!! *

*The first wave of orders are going out TODAY and all the pre-ordes are scheduled to ship within the Next 3 business day. PLEASE CONTACT ME @ 1888-266-5969 X 407 ** Norma ** or feel free to email me at **[email protected]**THANKS FOR UR PATIENCE!!!! ♥ Norma *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*NEW & IMPROVED GOLD EDITION MARZOCCHI PUMPHEADS!!!
JUST GOT THEM IN!!! CALL ME FOR QUESTIONS AT 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*:thumbsup:







​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

CCE_GiRL said:


> *
> 
> The wait is over!!!!! Get an early heads-up on our **Limited-Edition GOLD Marzocchi gears**!!! Be one of the 1st to own our GOLD limited edition gears..... **SAME DESIGN , DIFFERENT LOOK!*:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


*Don't settle for anything less than MARZOCCHI!!*:thumbsup: 
Available ONLY here at CCE HYDRAULICS :nicoderm:​*
To order.... 1888-266-5969 x 407 
or [email protected]
*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*TEAM CCE this past weekend at the 1st Annual Spinelli's Pizzeria Car Show X Graffiti Jam
*​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*THINKING ABOUT SOME GREAT DEALS FOR **"BLACK FRIDAY"** ANY SUGGESTIONS???*
*CHECK OUT OUR WEBSITE SO YOU SEE EVERYTHING WE OFFER!!!*
WWW.COOLCARS.ORG ​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Happy Halloween Everyone!!!

​







FYI. today we are closing a little early @4:30 Eastern Time. 

​
** Please Be safe out there tonight....both trick-or-treaters and drivers! ***
​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

[h=2][/h] 














​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*CONGRATULATIONS 2 **Chris Espina from Auburn Wa on being our New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH! N’ Also a BIG SHOUT OUT 2 STILL LOW AUTOMOTIVE**for being selected as our DISTRIBUTOR SPOTLIGHT!! 
Thanks for the ♥ n’ support! *:thumbsup:









Subscribe to our Monthly Newsletters to keep updated with the most recent Set-Up of the Month, New Products, Tech Articles & More!!!​http://www.coolcars.org/special/specials.htm​​
Do you wan to be the NEXT SeT-uP Of ThE MoNtH!!? :] Submit your photos to....​[email protected]​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Did you know we sell Complete Bolt-On Strut Kits for almost every vehicle? 
Give us a call for pricing or questions 888-266-5969 Ext. 405**







*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Super busy day yesterday......Ready for Day#2 of our early 
BLACK FRIDAY SALE!!!! 

***Prices too Low to Advertised *** 
Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*My “Pre-Black Sunday” sale is going on right now and goes through 6:00 PM (EST)** , Only a few hours left to Call! ** Pre-Black Friday sale featuring 20-40% Off Everything!! 

Feel free to pm me or email me with ur order & name/contact number So I can Call you back on Monday! **[email protected] or [email protected] 

**One of the Best Selling items of the Day..."72 Volt Battery Charger" 
(( Regular price $250)) BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL** $175 !!!**!*











*Another HOT SELLING item..... "ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS "*

*-Uppers (( reg. price $199pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $140!!
-Lowers (( reg. price $209pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $150!!*










*Don't miss out!!!!!
1888-266-5969 X **407*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Another HOT SELLING item... "AIR BAG MOUNTING BRACKETS " for all vehicles :] 

-Front Brackets(reg. price $140pr) **SPECIAL $100!!
-Rear Brackets (reg. price $140pr) **SPECIAL $100!!










Don't miss out!!!!! Call Now  1888-266-5969 X 407


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*HOT SELLING Kit... "3/8 Up - 3/8 Down FBSS Kit" $765!!! :] 
n'..... u can add front & back Brackets for ONLY $200!

***COMPLETE 3/8' All Around Kit w/Brackets $965!!! ***

**THAT'S A STEAL!!!! Don't wait!!!!! Call Now :]*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*OK Guys... I just received the CCE Competition Motors & HD Motors. Please let me know if u need to place an order. All pending order will be going out within the Next 1-2 Days. Thank you So Much for ur Patience! *

*Norma*
*1888-266-5969 x 407 *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Did ya' like our Black FridaySales??? 
What do you think about a Christmas Sale!??!??


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Get ready for our
"12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS SALE"!!!
20-40% OFF of All Air & Hydraulic parts:wow: 









Please DON'T MISS OUT!!!!! :biggrin:
1888-266-5969 X 407 Norma​
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

December's Newsletter!​CONGRATULATIONS
to Jose Renteria from Albuquerque, NM on being our 
New CCE SET-UP OF THE MONTH!:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*I really hope you guys saved up some money for this Christmas because we will have lots of GREAT DEALS starting next week!!! 
**You can call now and put your order in  888-266-5969 ext. 405 or e-mail to[email protected]







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

"12 Days of Christmas Sale" You have another chance to get them for a Great Price!!! 
*
One of the Best Selling last sale was our "72 Volt Battery Charger" (( Regular price $250)) 
SALE PRICE $175 !!!








*

*
Another HOT SELLING item..... "ADJUSTABLE TRAILING ARMS "

-Uppers (( reg. price $199pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $140!!
-Lowers (( reg. price $209pr)) *BLACK FRIDAY SPECIAL $150!!*










*
Feel free to pm me or email to place an order.... just leave ur name/contact number & what u would like to order and I'll give u a call back as soon as I can. **[email protected] or [email protected]
*
1888-266-5969 x 407 <-- Norma


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Take advantage of our "12 Days of Christmas Sale"
3/8 Up - 3/8 Down FBSS Kit $765!!! 
Add front & back Brackets for ONLY $200! (most vehicles)*


*COMPLETE 3/8' All Around Kit w/Brackets *$965 *
With FREE SHIPPING!!! :thumbsup:*
*
**THAT'S A STEAL!!!! 1888-266-5969 X **407** <--- Norma* 



















​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Looking for a Badass Battery Charger?? 
WeLL.... THIS IS YOUR CHANCE!!!!
**NEW** INDUSTRIAL SERIES BATTERY CHARGER (Regular $900) 
SALE PRICE $629 !!! 

*​







*
Eight independent 12 amp fast charger, 8 amp medium charge 2 amp trickle charge fully automatic Microprocessor Controlled Outlets.

1. Eight Individual Battery status Meters
2. Eight detachable 6ft. cords with 75 amps color coded clamps
3. Patent Pending "Thermal Runaway" protection
4. Separate standard & gel setting to **assure complete charge
5. Fan Cooled for dependability and peak performance
6. Heavy Duty steel case for durability
7. Charges 12 volt batteries

**To order 1888-266-5969** x **407 NORMA **:biggrin:*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*EVERYTHING IS ON SALE!!! *
*AIR*








*HYDROS*








*CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405 OR E-MAIL TO: [email protected]*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*"12 DAYS OF CHRISTMAS SALE" going on Right NOW!!!! **:biggrin:
Feel free to call me , pm me or email me if you have any questions...1888-266-5969x 407 Norma







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

**** COMPLETE 59-64 IMPALA KIT *** Sale Price ONLY $1619!!! 
Regular price $2080 ..... Savings of $461 !!! *:wow:* 

- #10-5300 Kit 3/8 Up & 3/8 Down 
- #Front Upper & Lower Brackets 
- #Rear Upper Brackets 
- #Wishbone
- #Rear Lower Trailing Arms with Bags mount

**Call for more info 
1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma** or** [email protected]*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT* :thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

"12 Days of Christmas Sale" 
You have another chance to get them for a Great Price!!! 
​[​
​Firestone Bags 2500lb or 2600lb 
Regular price $80
Sale price $58 ​

To order 1888-266-5969 x407 Norma
[email protected] ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Pretty cool videos of Carl Casper 2012! **I'll see you guys soon!!!!*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Don't forget our "12 Days of Christmas Sale" is going on Right Now!!!! Hurry up! sale ends Friday










To order 1888-266-5969 x407 Norma
​[email protected]​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*2 PUMP FRONT & BACK **Hijacker Hydraulics** Kit 
**$750 w/ FREE SHIPPING!!!!!**

includes: 
- (2) Econo-Jacker Chrome Pumps
- (2) Single Dump Assemblies
- (2) pr 8" Cylinders
**- (2) pr Regular Cups
- (2) pr Donuts
- (2) 3 Prong Switches
- (4) Solenoids
- All fitting & Hoses.

((( TANK PLUG NOT INCLUDED)))

1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma **
or **[email protected]
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Looking for a basic kit? Check this kit out! 
FRONT & BACK KIT 3/8 ONLY $675.00*







​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

[h=2]







[/h] 






​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TODAY IS THE LAST DAY FOR THESE GREAT DEALS!!!*
*GO AHEAD AND TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THEM. 
YOU HAVE UNTIL 6:00PM TODAY TO PUT YOUR ORDERS IN.*








 ​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hope you all have a wonderful start to 2013!!!

**Let's start the New Year right.....
**Remember "What u get by achieving your goals isn't as important as what u BECOME by achieving your goals"*
*Best wishes..... Norma @ CCE *:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Attention all Hoppers..... Here's the Link for the Hop Registration form n' also The Hop "RULES". Please make sure you read the rules carefully....... There will be NO EXCEPTIONS!!! ** I'll see you guys soon!! * 
http://www.sendspace.com/filegroup/bH9zY7KkMPyVN9jJxi9d%2BA

**** Make sure to click on the bottom of the webpage..... 
"CLICK HERE TO START DOWNLOAD FROM SENDSPACE"*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*T.T.T. *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*it's Almost time for the MADNESS to begin here at CCE :biggrin:**hno: lol 

**It is never too early to get a QUOTE …..
Please feel free to call me or e-mail me on ANYTHING YOU NEED!  










1888-266-5969 X 407 or norma@coolcars.org*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Persuasion Car Club **(TX)
Welcome 2 the CCE Car Club Discount Program!*:thumbsup:*











If u are interested in our C.C. Discount U MUST have an account set-up first in order to get the discount.
It is really quick n simple Below is the information needed to setup a CCE Car Club account.

**- List of all CC Members Of ur Chapter (full name & cars)
- President's & VP's Complete info (name, address, phone # )
- 3 pictures or more ( CC Members, Cars , Plaque , etc ) **

N' That's it.!!!! From now on you'll receive our C.C. Discount on all orders + Special Offers!!! 
You can e-mail ur info at** [email protected] *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Do you want to Rep ur Car Club N be part of CCE WALL OF FAME?....Well this is your Chance * * We are currently in process of re-vamping our show room and we are clearing a wall that we plan to dedicate to CAR CLUB plaques!! 

Would you be interested in sending in one of your club's plaques in to hang!??!? *


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

[h=2][/h] 






​


----------



## Mr. MS Roller (Dec 19, 2007)

Need price on the yellow hopping coils


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Mr. MS Roller said:


> Need price on the yellow hopping coils


*$225.95 pair*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*ONLY $999 !!! 
**FREE SHIPPING!**
(continental US only)

Norma | 1888-266-5969 x 407 | [email protected]

*​








*
HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE:
- 2 Pumps w/ NEW Hydro Dipped Tanks
- 2 Dual Dump Assemblies w/ Delta Dumps
- 2 prs 8" Competition Cylinders
- 6 Solenoids
- Steel Braided Ret. Hoses
- w/Fenner Pumpheads 
- (1) NEW $$ Hydro Dipped Switch Panel 
- (4) Switches + Cable*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*
3/8 Front Back Manifold Kit w/ Silver Tank
ONLY $799 !!! **
**FREE SHIPPING!**
(continental US only)*









*
Norma | 1888-266-5969 x 407 | [email protected]*​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome to the CAR CLUB DISCOUNT PROGRAM!
Straight Outta Texas C.C.


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*2 Pump Econojacker Kit FRONT/BACK/SIDE TO SIDE!!!
ONLY $949.00 **FREE SHIPPING**
**Please feel free to call with any questions or quotes.
888-266-5969 EXT. 405*







​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Check this kit out! **
2 PUMP ECONOJACKER ONLY $849.00 FREE SHIPPING***








*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*HIJACKER offers the BEST DEALS on The Market!! 
Hands Down!!!! NO SHIPPING , NO TAX!!! *:thumbsup:*

$849 Shipped!! 
2 Pump Hi-Jacker F&B Only Kit
**
Feel free to call me or pm me with any questions 
1888-266-5969 x **407 Norma*​*
*
*(Free shipping to Continental US ONLY! / Tax Free| EXCLUDING KY)*​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*8 PACK SMC SPECIALS 
GOOD UNTIL FRIDAY! 
$249.95 8- 3/8 SMC
$389.95 8- 1/2 SMC
$319.95 4- 3/8 & 4 1/2 SMC
CALL 1-888-266-5969 EXT. 405*




http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...22768.100002439028074&type=1&relevant_count=1


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*OkaY..... Who wants FREE LUNCH of your Choice for a WHOLE WEEK????? ME ME ME ME ME !!! 

We are having a Contest here in the Office this whole week.... Whoever Sells the Most will get FREE LUNCH for a COMPLETE WEEK! Starting today....So please HELP ME WIN!!! Holla' at me if you need Anything!!!! Okay Guys LET'S WIN!!!! **THANKS ♥ Norma 1888-266-5969 or [email protected]

*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*COOL CARS IS HAVING A CONTEST!!! 
WHO EVER SELLS THE MOST WINS FREE LUNCH FOR A WHOLE WEEK! 
HELP YOUR SALES REP WIN 








*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*TAX SEASON Deals!** We are running awesome deals on AIR N HYDRAULICS. We have 3 kits on sale….. **w/FREE SHIPPING!!!*:thumbsup:*

- 3/8 Front & Back Manifold kit w/ Silver Tank **$799**
- ‎2 Pump Front & Back ONLY! **$849**
- 2 Pump FBSS EconoJacker Kit **$950**

(HI-JACKER KITS INCLUDE: Delta Dumps, Fenner Pumpheads , street motors)

**** Also make sure to Check out our **New Online Catalog http://issuu.com/coolcars/docs/coolcars2013catalog?mode=window**
**
***While Supplies Last! **155-80-13 Milestar $49!!** ea. (+shipping) Average shipping $40-$80 = TOTAL PRICE Shipped $236 / 276!!!

**Please..... If there is anything I can do to help please do not hesitate to let me know. Thank you! 
**Norma 1888-266-5969 x **407 **[email protected] *

​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*ttt... :biggrin:*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

_*Welcome to the Car Club Discount Program!!!!*_


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*CARL CASPER SHOW is only 8 days away!!!! **I’m currently taking Pre-orders for the Show so you can pick up your parts at the Booth or at the Store**. Remember……If pre-pay you won’t have to pay KY TAXES . 

Let me know if you need any pricing or parts. Our Store will be open on Friday regular hours from 9:00 to 6:00 pm. Please Don’t wait until the last minute to place your order. Feel free call, pm or email me at** [email protected]**. 
1888-266-5969 x** 407**We’ll see you guys soon!!!!! **NORMA*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*COOL CARS** is extremely proud to announce that we are bringing back Southern Showdown for 2013! We have a full, fun weekend prepared for everyone, so make sure to mark your calendars and share this flyer with your friends... while you're at it, go check out the **Southern Showdown facebook** page at **http://www.facebook.com/southernshowdownky* *"like"** and share the page with your friends! *


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Yes these tires are still available at this price!*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Our simulator car in action at the Carl Casper Show 2013**







*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*"CCE SET-UP OF THE DAY" ...... Jason's 84 Coupe "BLUE" DeVille If u are looking for something DIFFERENT check out this CCE TURBINE Set-up. The Turbine kit has dual pressure ports and dual return ports on the sides of the block with a large competition Marzocchi pumphead. This kit without a doubt one of my favorite kits..... the possibilities are Endless!

*** 2 Pump TURBINE KIT $1399.95 *** FREE SHIPPING!
( EXCLUDES Hawaii, Alaska, Puerto Rico, U.S. Virgin Islands)

To Order or to get a Quote call..... 1888-266-5969 x 407*:thumbsup:*

SET-UP: 2 custom machined CCE Turbine pumps,Oil coolers,Oil System Dumps,1/2" Headline,5 battery,color matched trunk panels.*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Did you know that our **4-Links & Trailing Arms are made with 1.5 Inch DOM ¼ wall round tube**. Our adjustable ends have the most thread penetration on the market. Built to withstand even the most extreme conditions. 100% Hand TIG welded in House. **They are MADE IN THE USA! **:thumbsup:
*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

13's 
Black Dish
Chrome Diamond Spokes
Chrome Nipples
Chrome Knock Off 
ONLY $670.00 PLUS SHIPPING!!!
FOR QUESTIONS OR PRICING CALL 888-266-5969 EXT. 405


----------



## HitemHard78 (Jun 6, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Building up stock on our Trailing Arms, 100% TIG welded here in house, strongest on the market!









Upper trailing Arms $199.00 pair
Lower Trailing Arms $209.00 pair ​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*We salute and support all our Armed Forces! 
**THANK YOU!!! 
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*We got some 14's in stock!!!  185-70-14 WW Futura.
While supplies last $70.00ea plus shipping! 
Call 1888-266-5969 x 407 Norma*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*What do u think??? I like it!  
We can get u **ANY COLOR COMBINATION IMAGINABLE**!!! *:thumbsup:*Call me at 1888-266-5969** x **407** NORMA**★ 
**or PM me for more details**









**Still on SALE .....While supplies last **
*155-80-13 Milestar Tires **$49!** ea 
*185-70-14 WW Futura **$70! **ea








Plus shipping!!....Appproximate Shipping Cost anywhere in the US $50 *​


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TTT*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Check out this Beautiful 71 T-bird from Denver Colorado featuring one of our CCE Air Systems. Michael Valdez’s Thunderbird was featured in Lowrider Magazine a few years back. 

It is always nice to know that everyday somehow, someway we are a part of projects from Coast to Coast, But it's EVEN MORE REWARDING when they acknowledge you by saying….. “THANK YOU” :thumbsup:

So Michael Valdez..... Once Again THANKS for the shout–out!!! ♥ Norma 

If you want to see more ...... http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/1101_lrmp_1971_ford_thunderbird/


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*ONLY 1 Set... $890 !! ( USA GOLD ) 
13X5.5 Gold Nipples, Gold Bullets, Gold Hub. 
(+Shipping) :] 1888-266-5969 x 407 NormA*:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Complete 1/2 FBSS AIR KIT $1,199.95 *FREE SHIPPING*
Brackets are also available per vehicle application $139.95
This kit includes: 
2-444C VIAIR compressors
1-5 Gallon Air Tanks SILVER OR BLACK (your choice)
4-Air Bags Firestone or Airlift (your choice)
4-1/2 SMC Air Valves
4-3/8 SMC Air Vlaves
1-10Switch Pre-wired Box
1-200psi Pressure Switch 
1-Single Needle Gauge
60'-1/2 Air Line 
ALL FITTINGS INCLUDED


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*We are bringing back the "BENJAMINS" hydro dipped tank kits and in addition to that we also have "SKULLS" hydro dipped tanks! Now you can get any of our Hydraulic Kits with these tanks. Please feel free to call, message or e-mail me with any questions  
* 888-266-5969 Ext. 405
* [email protected]








*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Make sure to mark this on your calendar! 
August 10 & 11, 2013 










RULES









We are now taking pre-registrations. For any questions, please feel free to contact us 888-266-5969 or (502) 969-7600


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Enter to win a **FREE Hijacker Hydraulics kit** courtesy of Hijacker Hydraulics-Cool Cars Engineering. GOOD LUCK GUYS!!!!*:thumbsup:*Don't forget to "LIKE" All our PAGES!**

ENTER HERE (Not Mobile Compatible):*

https://www.facebook.com/lowridermag/app_257396697632685


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)




----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*Feel free to visit our websites and please let me know if you have any questions 
http://www.ccehydraulics.com/
http://www.hijackerhydraulics.com/*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*New COOL CARS shirts!!! $19.95 ea.
**















*
​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Everybody is INVITED & WELCOMED! 
Mark this date on your calendar and don't miss the show!

*SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN 10th EDITION**
























*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

Looking for an affordable Hotel in the Downtown area *WITHIN WALKING DISTANCE* to the show?! You can call the *Econo Lodge Downtown*, they have rooms available starting at *$79 per night!!*:thumbsup:

*Only 5 Blocks away from the show....** Doesn't get much closer than that Hurry up n Book Now!!!
*










*** Make sure you mention *"COOL CARS/CAR SHOW"* to get special pricing ***

*Econo Lodge Downtown*
401 South 2nd St.
Louisville, KY 40202
Phone: (502) 583-2841

http://www.econolodge.com/hotel-louisville-kentucky-KY149

*Feel free to call me if u guys have any questions....** Norma*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

GOOD MORNING!!! Well, we're only 1 month away from our SOUTHERN SHOWDOWN SHOW X Make sure to pre-register at our store or click the "start download" link below. You can also send me your e-mail and I will be more than happy to send you the form http://www.sendspace.com/file/r2n2zc







​


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

*TUCKINLOW shirts! *
*- Size S - 3XL
-Color red with black letters
-Only $19.95ea
***CALL NOW AND ORDER YOURS TODAY 888-266-5969 EXT. 405*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

DON'T FORGET THAT IF YOU OPEN A CAR CLUB ACCOUNT 
WITH US YOU GET 5% OFF RETAIL PRICE!


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Because you guys ask for them, *NEW STYLE MILESTAR* 155/80/13WW Tires are already on order and will be here by the end of the week! We are taking pre-orders, go ahead and call us today
*888-266-5969 ext. 405 *
$49.00ea + S&H


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

#HIJACKER #SALE ..... Complete 2 pump kits on #Sale!!! Free Shipping!!











- F&B Hijacker Kit (w/Black Tank)...... $799
- F&B Hijacker Kit (All Chrome)......... $849
- FBSS Hijacker Kit (w/Black Tank )... $849
- FBSS Hijacker Kit (All Chrome) .......$899

Feel free to call me or pm me if u have any questions...
I'll be happy to help you 1888-266-5969 EXT 407

*** Backing Plates NOT INCLUDED / UPGRADE Available***
*** Free shipping | Continental US Only | Lower 48 ***


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Check it out... Custom Multi Color LED switch panels $99
We can make any vehicle application & up to 8 switches at NO EXTRA CHARGE!!! 
*** You can do a Solid color, Dancing LED's , Sound Changing LED, or Multi Solid Color Functions ***

** CAR CLUB PANELS (we can do a Minimum of 5 pcs, NO CHARGE for custom plates as long as you have VECTOR IMAGE ) **
Includes remote & all hardware, except for Switches. 
For more info: 1888-266-5969 ext 407 Normita*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*#LowestPriceEver! $1698.50!!! ** 59-64 Complete Air Bag Kit!
*







*

Shown here is a full air suspension kit for the 59-64 Chevrolet Fullsize car, Air Bag Brackets, Trailing Arms, and Wishbone, The Wishbone eliminates the upper banana bar, and panhard bar on the rear end, to center the rear suspension throughout its travel**. (2-444C Compressors, 1-5g Black/Silver tank, 4 Switches+panel)

- #10-5300 3/8Up 3/8Down FBSS Kit.... $985
- Front Brackets ……………………………...$89
- Rear Upper Brackets……………………...$44.50
- Rear Trailing Arm with Mount………....$255
- Wishbone ……………………………….……..$325
** TOTAL $1698.50!! ** ((reg.price $2100))

Feel free to call me or pm me if u have any questions......I'll be happy to help you**
1888-266-5969 **EXT 407*:thumbsup:* ★Norma★**

*** $20 shipping anywhere in the US. Lower 48***
** ALL CCE Air parts on Sale! All through November!!! ****


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*ttt*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Scratch and Dent Hydraulic Tanks **$10ea**. Only about 70 pieces left! 
Call 1888-266-5969 **ext 407*:thumbsup:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*I just want to take a moment to wishing everybody a **Very Happy Thanksgiving**!!

I'm really looking forward to spending this day with my family….. relaxing, eating, sharing memories n make new ones. ** It's important that we Don't forget the real meaning of Thanksgiving**. So when you sit down with your family for Thanksgiving dinner, **take time to count your blessings and thank God for them**:thumbsup: . 

Also…. if you're out there in the Black Friday shopping, please be careful, there are a lot of idiots out there *:tongue:*lol 

**HAPPY THANKSGIVING AMIGOS!!!** Gobble...Gobble*


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Okay guys… so we are going to print our first run of Hoodies **(without the last part ) **Let’s keep it PG-13 * *They will Hooded pullover style in Black only. **We will be taking PRE-ORDERS for the next 2 days…** n “Hope” to have a them ready for Christmas!** Here are the prices n sizes available….

-S-XL $30
-2XL $40
-3XL $40
-4XL $45

(shipping $20) 

This will be an AWESOME Self-Christmas present *:thumbsup:* Please feel free to call or PM me if u have any questions. To order call 1888-266-5969 ext 407Norma*


----------



## Erika CCE (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't forget you can still order this unique hoodie! 
- S, M, L & XL $30
- 2XL & 3XL $40
- 4XL $45
**Shipping cost is only $15.00 for 1 or $20.00 for 2 or more**


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

* We are offering FREE SHIPPING on ALL air kits this month!*:yes:*
*** FREE SHIPPING Only to Lower 48****










Call us for more information on any kit you may be thinking of!**
Don't know which kit would be best for you? 
We can help you decide which kit you would be happiest with!*:thumbsup:* 


**DM me or email at [email protected]
1-888-266-5969 x 205 Norma *:thumbsup:*
*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Hijacker Hydraulics 2 pump, 4 dump Set up $999!!! *:thumbsup:










*2 Pump Kit Includes EVERYTHING u need, except Springs & Batteries!
***** Shipping $150 flat fee to Continental US |Lower 48 only ****

CALL 1888-266-5969 ext 205 **Norma
[email protected]


*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Accumulators Back In Stock!**










*Accumulators $130 ea
* Acc. Fitting Kit $20 ea
* SPECIAL $500 for (4)Accumulators w/ fitting kit*:thumbsup:* 

Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 Norma | [email protected]*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

* $1550!!!  **Free Shipping!*
*2 Pump Competition Kit + 2 prs 2 ton precuts* 
*Kit Includes:*
• (2) Chrome Competition Pumps w/Fat Bloack & #9 gear
• (2) 3/8 Dual dump assembly w/ deltas & black ret. hoses
• (2) 8" Cylinders pr.
• (1) 10 switch pre-wired box
• (2) Donuts pr.
• (2) Regular cups pr.
• (6) Solenoids
• (2) #6 15ft Parker hoses
• (4) #6 4ft Parker hoses
• (4) 3/8m to #6 elbows
• (2) 2 Ton Blue Pre-cut #Springs pr 
• (1) UPGRADES Available 

*☎Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 ? Norma | [email protected]
*
#International Shipping Available! If u would like a shipping quote PLEASE email  I'll be happy to help you.

*** Free Shipping to Continental United States ONLY | Excluding AK, HI, PR, GUAM ***


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*
BOOM.... That just happened!:nicoderm:
Complete Package Deal ONLY $2175‼:loco: + Free Shipping !!











Hop Drop & Roll Package includes:
• 2 pump #hijackerhydraulics Kit w/ Chrome pumps
• 2prs 2 ton blue pre-cuts
• 13x7 Rev. 100 Spokes
• 155-80-13 travelstar tires
• all mounted and balanced
• 4 adapters (4, 5 or 6lug your choice )
• 4 knock offs ( 2 bars, 3 bars , hex or Bullets) 
• EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!
.
Take advantage of this AMAZING DEAL ‼ 
THIS IS HANDS DOWN THE BEST DEAL OUT THERE!!!uffin:
Feel free to call me if u have any questions.....I'll be happy to help you!
☎CALL 1888- 266-5969 x205 Normita:wave:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*$975 13x7 or 14x7 Rev ko' crossedlace 72 Spokes
with Two Piece knockoff 









All accessories included
* 2 piece 2 BAR knock-off
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool

Post ur Zip Code to get a Shipping Quote 
☎Call 1888-266-5969 ext 205 **Norma 
I'll be more than happy to help you!!!:thumbsup:*


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*
*







*
10-5300 3/8FBSS ALL Upgraded Kit #only $1260 

Kit includes:
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-1 Slam Specialties MANIFOLD
-4 Slam Specialties RE bags
-1 8 Switch Comtroller
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings

Just add f&b brackets to complete ur kit (+$200) for most cars n trucks  .

Feel free to call me or DM me with any questions 
✆1888-266-5969 EXT ☛ 205Normita♚:biggrin: ♛

*** Shipping around $100/$150 Anywhere in the continental U.S****


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*15X10 Rev. Wire Wheels Available $850*








*All accessories included:*
* Your choice of Knock-offs (2 Bar, 3 Bar, Hex, Bullet)
* Your choice of Adapters
* Tool


*** Post ur zip code to get a shipping Quote ****
*Give us a call today 1-888-266-5969 x 205*:biggrin:


----------



## CCE_GiRL (Jan 11, 2008)

*Okay amigos..... by your unanimous request we will be having a RAFFLE for a complete suspension system of YOUR CHOICE!!!! Whhhhhhhaaaatttt....... Tickets will be $50 ea. with ONLY 50 spots available. Once all tickets are sold we will have a LIVE FACEBOOK DRAWING and ONE lucky winner will have the choice of one of these 2 amazing prizes!!!:thumbsup:

Prize #1 : Complete 3/8 Air kits w/ Brackets
• 3/8 FBSS Air Kit (#10-5300)
-1 5g. Chrome Multiport tank
-2 444c Viair Compresors
-8 SMC valves
-4 Firestones 2500/2600lb bags
-1 10 switch pre-wired box
-1 Gauge
-1 200 psi pressure switch
-60ft 3/8 Line
- All fittings
- Front & Back Mounting Brackets (A,B,G Body)

Prize #2: 2 pump Chrome Kit w/ Springs
• 2 Chrome Hijacker pumps w/#9 gear
-2 Chrome HJ Backing plates
-2 8" cylinders (pr)
-4 Chrome Delta dumps
-2 Regular cups (pr)
-2 Donuts (pr)
-4 switch panel
-4 Switches n' cable
-Solenoids
-All Parker hoses hoses
-2prs 2 Ton Blue Precut Springs

EVERYTHING INCLUDED!!**:thumbsup:.

You could be the Lucky One to WIN one of these two PRIZES for only $50 Bucks!! ??
*Please check our Cce Hydraulics FB page for updates!! 
.** Prize will shipped at NO CHARGE/FREE to the Lucky Winner*** (((Lower 48 Only)))


HURRY CALL NOW..... ONLY 50 Spots Available!!!
**☎ CALL 1888- 266-5969 x 205 Normita
**DM me or email at [email protected]*


----------

